# Retaining dual GCC residences (Kuwait and UAE)



## mavericksam (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi, 

I am currently in Kuwait serving my notice period at my current company. I will be moving to Dubai by Dec 2012 - Jan 2013. 

For certain reasons I would like to keep my Kuwait residency while I travel to UAE for my new job. My current employer in Kuwait as agreed not to cancel my visa for a period of one year from the date of my visa renewal (9th Sept 2012). The only thing I have to do is visit Kuwait from UAE within 6 months once in order not to automatically cancel it. 

However, I am not sure whether I will really be able to retain my Kuwait residency once I land in Dubai and begin processing my residency there. 
Has anyone any knowledge, experience of this? 
Is it possible to retain two residences in the GCC? Pleas give detailed explanation. 

I tried many forums in Kuwait, and though I have received positive responses, I have not really come across anyone who has experienced it himself. 

Any information in line with this would be greatly helpful. 

Thank you.


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

Don't know about Kuwait but I keep both UAE and Saudi if that helps


----------



## mavericksam (Jun 14, 2012)

NAUAE said:


> Don't know about Kuwait but I keep both UAE and Saudi if that helps


NAUAE, did you move from Saudi to UAE or the other way around? I ask this because, I want to know if there is any issue from UAE authorities. 

Ideally speaking, respective govts have no connection with the residences of other GCC countries. I think the issue arises at the hiring company level. However, more responses on this would be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

mavericksam said:


> NAUAE, did you move from Saudi to UAE or the other way around? I ask this because, I want to know if there is any issue from UAE authorities.
> 
> Ideally speaking, respective govts have no connection with the residences of other GCC countries. I think the issue arises at the hiring company level. However, more responses on this would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry, came back to the site after quite a while. It was UAE to Saudi. Keep in mind that Saudi residency is a card and not a sticker on the passport. So never been in a sticky situation.

The issue is the company and quotas in the different countries for visas.


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

I have residency in both Iraq and the UAE. The Iraq residency is also a card. However, neither country asked about other residencies, so I don't see why it would be a problem.


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

By the way, I live in Dubai but travel frequently to Kurdistan, Iraq for work. So I am using both residencies.


----------



## Umm_aasiyah (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi!

I would like to know if it is possible to retain my uae working visa if my husband who works in saudi applies for a dependent or spouse visa for me.

I'll truly appreciate it if someone can help me with this matter. 

Many thanks.


----------



## yasinm (Jan 31, 2013)

mavericksam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently in Kuwait serving my notice period at my current company. I will be moving to Dubai by Dec 2012 - Jan 2013.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did you succeed then?. Am curious to know as I am in the same situation.

Yasin


----------



## waleedkhan (May 31, 2013)

Dear NAUAE,
Can you please guide me as I am in the same situation, currently I am in UAE and now moving to Saudia but my agent is insisting that u have to cancel my UAE visa. Although i got saudia visa stamped, only protector is remaining,
Can you please guide, if saudi authorities troubled you or it was easy going?
Waiting for your guidance.




NAUAE said:


> Don't know about Kuwait but I keep both UAE and Saudi if that helps


----------



## Pravasi (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi All,

I am in a similar situation. Can anyone please help?

I am currently in Riyadh and my Sauid Residential permit is valid till November 2014.
I got a good offer from Oman but my Saudi employer is not giving me Exit. So I am planning to go back to India on exit re entry and will go to Oman from India. 
So I want to know that whether there will be any issue while stamping Oman visa because of not cancelling my Saudi residential permit. Please help.


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

waleedkhan said:


> Dear NAUAE,
> Can you please guide me as I am in the same situation, currently I am in UAE and now moving to Saudia but my agent is insisting that u have to cancel my UAE visa. Although i got saudia visa stamped, only protector is remaining,
> Can you please guide, if saudi authorities troubled you or it was easy going?
> Waiting for your guidance.


Sorry saw this very late. Hope it's sorted for you now.

I don't know why the agent is insisting. Usually it's a company issue not a GCC issue. Many companies who have set ups in Saudi and UAE only allow their employees one residency. The reason for that is tax i.e. in Saudi, corporates are liable for tax which means that if a relationship is proved with parent entity in UAE, it's operations can also become liable for tax in Saudi.

Secondly, there is no need for a protector stamp. If you get a Saudi visa, enter and get your residency without going through Pakistan; no protector needed. If you cancel UAE visa and go to Pakistan and then to Saudi, yes you need protector.


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

Pravasi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in a similar situation. Can anyone please help?
> 
> ...


There won't be an issue in Oman but you would have pretty much closed off Saudi to yourself for future employment opportunities i.e. labor bans, absconding etc.


----------



## Khalil.A (Feb 23, 2015)

*Relocating to Dubai from Kuwait*

Hi Sam and all

How was your move? any info that can help me? 

I need your help and all, 

I'm relocating from Kuwait to dubai in a month i got only my contract signed, what should i do next? 

- Do i need a work visa issued or i can go with tourist visa as i'm a GCC resident? 

Can any one help with info. or refer me to sources for info for:

1- Can i take my car from Kuwait to Dubai (Taho 2011) 

2- Is it better to take my home content using any shipping agency or shall i sell and buy from there?

3- Schools with English or American Curriculum 

4- Recommended areas to look for a flat (3 BR)

Thanks in Advance .. 


mavericksam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently in Kuwait serving my notice period at my current company. I will be moving to Dubai by Dec 2012 - Jan 2013.
> 
> ...


----------

